# X-Treme Haunted House Make-over DVD



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to show you these videos that I found of the xmas site. It looks pretty cool. What do you think?

http://youtube.com/bigscreamtv


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's amazing.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love the Terroreyes idea! Wish I had a porch to tuck a tv under, I thought that was creepier than the ones in the windows. LOL


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I love those! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great great ideas...
Thanks for posting...

Had no idea youtube had a section dedicated to halloween...


----------

